# Σύγχρονη Ιστορία ή Νεότερη Ιστορία;



## Zazula (Aug 31, 2009)

Για την παγκόσμια Ιστορία, ποιος όρος είναι ορθός (ή ορθότερος) για να περιγράψει την ιστορία από την Αναγέννηση μέχρι σήμερα — Σύγχρονη Ιστορία ή Νεότερη Ιστορία;


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 31, 2009)

Νεώτερη Ιστορία.


----------



## sarant (Aug 31, 2009)

Γιατί με ωμέγα το νεότερη; Δεν το λέω μόνο για σένα, είναι πολλοί που εξακολουθούν να το γράφουν έτσι, ενώ δεν γράφουν π.χ. με ω το σοφότερος.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 31, 2009)

Εννοείς γιατί το γράφουμε με -ω, ενώ σήμερα τα λεξικά το γράφουν με -ο; Μια κατατοπιστικότατη εξήγηση του φαινομένου εδώ από τον κύριο Μωυσιάδη.


----------



## Inachus (Aug 31, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Για την παγκόσμια Ιστορία, ποιος όρος είναι ορθός (ή ορθότερος) για να περιγράψει την ιστορία από την Αναγέννηση μέχρι σήμερα — Σύγχρονη Ιστορία ή Νεότερη Ιστορία;


Νεότερη και Σύγχρονη Ιστορία.
Για την περίοδο από την Αναγέννηση, νεότερη και , εφόσον αναφέρεται και σε σύγχρονα γεγονότα (μέχρι σήμερα) , σύγχρονη.
Στα σχολικά βιβλία υπάρχει αυτός ο τίτλος , επίσης .


----------



## sarant (Aug 31, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Εννοείς γιατί το γράφουμε με -ω, ενώ σήμερα τα λεξικά το γράφουν με -ο; Μια κατατοπιστικότατη εξήγηση του φαινομένου εδώ από τον κύριο Μωυσιάδη.



Αμβρόσιε, μιλάμε για το νεότερος, όχι για το νεωτερισμός. Ο κ. Μωυσιάδης αιτιολογεί γιατί παραμένει το ωμέγα στον νεωτερισμό παρά το ότι το νεότερος γράφεται πλέον με όμικρον. Αν και άλλοι δεν δέχονται την άποψή του, είναι άσχετο με το θέμα μας.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 31, 2009)

sarant said:


> Αμβρόσιε, μιλάμε για το νεότερος, όχι για το νεωτερισμός.



Αν διαβάσεις λίγο παρακάτω και πιο προσεκτικά θα δεις και την αναφορά στο νεώτερος. Αυτή ήταν η παλιά γραφή. Τα παλιότερα λεξικά λημματογραφούν νεώτερος, τα νεώτερα και ούτω καθεξής.


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2009)

Για να πάρω εγώ τη σκυτάλη:
Και του _σοφότερος_ η παλιά γραφή ήταν _σοφώτερος_. Γράφεις και _σοφώτερος_ ή γίνεται ειδική μεταχείριση στο _νεότερος_;

Αυτή είναι η απορία του Νίκου και η δικιά μου, για το _νεώτερος_ που γράφεις εσύ και γράφουν και άλλοι.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 31, 2009)

Η απάντησή μου εδώ.


----------



## anef (Sep 1, 2009)

nickel said:


> Για να πάρω εγώ τη σκυτάλη:
> Και του _σοφότερος_ η παλιά γραφή ήταν _σοφώτερος_. Γράφεις και _σοφώτερος_ ή γίνεται ειδική μεταχείριση στο _νεότερος_;
> 
> Αυτή είναι η απορία του Νίκου και η δικιά μου, για το _νεώτερος_ που γράφεις εσύ και γράφουν και άλλοι.



Για κάποιο περίεργο λόγο, όταν εγώ πήγαινα σχολείο, γράφαμε μεν _νεώτερος_, δεν γράφαμε όμως _σοφώτερος_, _στενώτερος _κλπ. Τον κανόνα που έχει ο Τριανταφυλλίδης (ότι δηλ. όταν η προηγούμενη συλλαβή έχει ε ή ο και δεν είναι θέσει μακρόχρονη γράφονται με ω) δεν τον είχαμε διδαχτεί. Αντίθετα θυμάμαι (χωρίς όμως να είμαι και σίγουρη) ότι μας μάθαιναν το _νεώτερος _σαν εξαίρεση. Ίσως λοιπόν το _νεώτερος _να ξέμεινε γιατί υπήρχαν ήδη και άλλες λέξεις απ' αυτό όπως ο _νεωτερισμός_. Προσωπικά, αν και γράφω πάντα _νεότερος _δεν το αποκλείω κάπου να μου ξεφύγει και η άλλη ορθογράφηση. (Η δύναμη της συνήθειας, δείξτε κατανόηση!)


----------



## Costas (Sep 2, 2009)

Ανάλογα με την περίπτωση,
modern = νεότερος, μοντέρνος, νεοτερικός, σύγχρονος
modernity = νεοτερικότητα, μοντερνικότητα (το έχω δει, και θα προτιμούσα: μοντερνότητα)
modernization = εκμοντερνισμός, εκσυγχρονισμός, νεοτερίκευση.

Όπου ο, βάλτε ω άμα γουστάρετε (σιγά τα οά!). Εγώ γουστάρω ο.


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι, ως προς το ερώτημα του τίτλου, ο Inachus έδωσε τη σολομώντεια λύση, *Νεότερη και σύγχρονη ιστορία*.

Ως προς την ορθογραφία του νεότερος, πράγματι υπήρξε κάποια αναποφασιστικότητα αμέσως μετά την απλοποίηση, αλλά αποσαφηνίστηκε γρήγορα και η γραμματική είναι πια σαφής: *–ώτερος* και *–ώτατος* μόνο για παραθετικά των τοπικών επιρρημάτων σε –ω (_ανώτερος, κατώτερος_). Εκεί που επικρατεί λεξικογραφική σύγχυση είναι στους _νεωτερισμούς_ κ.τ.ό. (Μείζον και Κριαράς προτιμούν _νεοτερισμούς_), αλλά η γκουγκλοπιάτσα παραμένει σαφώς υπέρ της παλιάς ορθογραφίας (_νεωτερισμοί_) ενώ είναι μοιρασμένη στα _νεότερος / νεώτερος_. Θα διόρθωνα το _νεώτερος_ σε _νεότερος_ σε έναν υπότιτλο; Ναι. Όταν η γραμματική είναι σαφής και ο κανόνας λογικός, δεν έχω λόγο να θεωρήσω ότι υπάρχει διπλοτυπία. Υπάρχει μια μεταβατική κατάσταση που για κάποιες λέξεις κρατάει περισσότερο. Εκεί που δεν συντάσσομαι με τη λογική της πολυτυπίας, δεν θεωρώ σκόπιμο να την ενθαρρύνω. Η πολυτυπία είναι χρήσιμη εκεί που είμαστε περίεργοι να δούμε πού θα κάτσει η μπίλια, όχι γιατί θέλουμε να βλέπουμε τις λέξεις να κυκλοφορούν με άλλο φόρεμα κάθε μέρα μήπως και τις βαρεθούμε. Στην περίπτωση του _νεότερος_ η μπίλια έχει κάτσει. Όλα τα λεξικά και οι γραμματικές έτσι τη θέλουν τη λέξη (μοναδική διαφοροποίηση: ΛΝΕΓ «μέχρι νεωτέρας», επειδή είναι λόγιο, άρα το διατηρεί σαν απολίθωμα, ενώ το ΛΚΝ έχει «μέχρι νεοτέρας»). Οπότε, αφού το θυμάμαι το σωστό, αυτό θα γράψω. (Άμα ξεχνιέμαι, μου ξεφεύγει καμιά *_μαιτρέσα_, καμιά *_δοκτορέσσα_. Τα βλέπω, μου τα λένε, τα διορθώνω.) Εκεί που περιμένω να δω πού θα κάτσει η μπίλια είναι στα _νεωτερικός / νεοτερικός_ κ.λπ. Θα προτιμούσα να αλλάξουν όλα, να γίνουν με «ο». Αλλά μπορώ να ζήσω και με τα διαφορετικά, όπως _ρωμαϊκός_ αλλά _ρομανικός_.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Sep 3, 2009)

nickel said:


> Η πολυτυπία είναι χρήσιμη εκεί που είμαστε περίεργοι να δούμε πού θα κάτσει η μπίλια, όχι γιατί θέλουμε να βλέπουμε τις λέξεις να κυκλοφορούν με άλλο φόρεμα κάθε μέρα μήπως και τις βαρεθούμε.I]


Δεν είμαι της νέας λογικής που τα θέλει όλα "στοίχημα" και χλωμό / χλομό το βλέπω αυτό που λες για τις διπλοτυπίες (γι' αυτό χρειάζεται και μια στάλα μακιγιάζ) :)

Του 30φυλλίδη (καλά ντε...) η σχολική γραμματκή έλεγε "νεώτερος" γιατί αφορούσε τα παραθετικά από επίθετα σε -εος, -οος. Γι΄ αυτό και άλλοι θέλουν και διατηρούν τη διάκριση. Αμφιβάλλω όμως αν είναι από συνέπεια στον κανόνα, γιατί υποψιάζομαι πως θα το κάνουν μόνο στο νεότερος / νεώτερος (ιστορία και παρόμοια) πια, που είναι συνηθισμένο, αλλά όχι π.χ. στο "στερεώτερος".


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 3, 2009)

Μα γιατί θα το διόρθωνες, αφού δεν είναι λάθος; Και ο (σαφής) κανόνας ποιος είναι δεν έχω καταλάβει ακόμα, για να είμαι ειλικρινής. Άλλωστε, αν τα νεώτερα λεξικά λημματογραφούν νεότερος και το google 15 χρόνια μετά δίνει 50% νεώτερος, τότε ή ο κανόνας δεν είναι σαφής ή πολύ απλά η γλώσσα δεν φυλακίζεται από τις ρυθμιστικές παρεμβάσεις μιας (ψευδο)ελιτίστικης μειοψηφίας.

Υ.Γ. Γέλιο που έχω να ρίξω με τη νέα γενιά γλωσσικών ρυθμιστών που θα έρθει 10-20 χρόνια μετά και θ' αρχίσει να διορθώνει τα νεότερος σε νεώτερος, με το σκεπτικό ότι δεν μας παραδόθηκε έτσι.


----------

